
Macbook Pro Light Just Came on in Gmail.com - hellbanner
I tried to use google voice to make a call. When I clicked call and it connected, the green light came on for a half second or less.<p>Didn&#x27;t happen on the next call.<p>What happened?<p>EDIT:<p>Reopened Safari and retried a call from gmail.com. Same thing happened. Sketchy.
======
noobermin
Probing the hardware? May be a dumb attempt to gauge the camera and mic
capabilities, might not necessarily be nefarious. Here's a hint, may be try
clearing cookies/web cache and trying again and see if it does it again.

~~~
hellbanner
Hm, this is after Google "merged the google voice calling into hangouts",
which does require camera capabilities.

It only happens on the first call too.

------
natch
Current network conditions and device hardware on the other end of the call
supported video for the first call, but not for the second?

~~~
hellbanner
I don't think Google call does video, does it? It was the same number, which
did support Facetime, hm.

Tested again with the phone on, green light still only flashes.

